# This really belongs in the Joinery section, ...



## chicago (Jun 5, 2015)

but I couldn't find it?!?! 

Anyway here is my question: Has anyone ever used Gorilla glue for bonding enclosed joints?

I use floating tenons almost exclusively and and would really like to use it for my current project which is constructing a gate from very old wood, at least it looks very old. My concern is the expansion factor of the glue and what that would do to the joints. The expanding glue could conceiveably squeeze out from each board at their face, but I have never tried this and would not want to screw up all the work I have done on this project. I would really like to use Gorilla glue for these joints but am very leery to do so.

Any thoughts on this from anyone??

Thanks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2015)

Used the titebond 3 for my outside gates- They take a beating- still stuck together.


----------



## chicago (Jun 5, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Used the titebond 3 for my outside gates- They take a beating- still stuck together.


I just bought a fresh bottle of TB3 just in case. I may have to use that, but am pretty sure it will work just fine. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the correct area....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2015)

I used Gorilla glue exclusively in dock and pier building and 13 - 16 years later they are all still standing tall and straight. Thy didn't have TB3 developed back then or if they did I didn't know it. I'm sure the TB3 would handle it though.


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been using gorilla glue exclusively on this outdoor glider bench. Many M&T joints with no glue swelling issues.
I think it expands and foams if not trapped, but doesn't really exert much force if it is.



 

Also, there is no joinery section. @Kevin knows full well a joinery section would encourage me to stay longer.

I'm sure after he pays me and I leave, there will be one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 5, 2015)

Unrelated answer but for those of you have shop dogs Gorilla glue has a smell that is enticing to dogs. As Brink said it does expand and foam if not confined and will kill a dog if ingested. Just keep it out of reach of your pups. - @Brink just thinking about Shop Dog

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2015)

Also...a little test I did with the expanding gorilla glue, it lasted on my test blocks from 1995 to last month...then it broke on the glue joint. This block was inside my house the whole time. The other block was outside under my deck, in the elements and it gave way a few years ago. I think in 04....so it will last for a while...


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Unrelated answer but for those of you have shop dogs Gorilla glue has a smell that is enticing to dogs. As Brink said it does expand and foam if not confined and will kill a dog if ingested. Just keep it out of reach of your pups. - @Brink just thinking about Shop Dog



Shop dog has never shown any interest in the glue or squeezings. The floor is always vacuumed, so there's none laying around. Interesting, to her, everything is food.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

